# San Diego VeloSwap - New Date



## Fender (Feb 26, 2002)

The San Diego Veloswap will be taking place on a new date this year, Sunday Oct. 19th. 

Visit www.sdvelodrome.com for more info. 

If your a seller and would like to obtain a discounted fee for selling, email: javier underscore mxl at yahoo dot com


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

Don't know if this is legit, but saw this on SD Craigslist.

http://sandiego.craigslist.org/csd/bik/848999705.html


----------



## Fender (Feb 26, 2002)

JaeP said:


> Don't know if this is legit, but saw this on SD Craigslist.
> 
> http://sandiego.craigslist.org/csd/bik/848999705.html


Posting has expired, but I believe you are referring to the "other" bike swap. The other bike swap meet was set up by a local shop with the sole intent of taking business away from a not-for-profit which helps promote the sport, while the shop is using it as a marketing venue to increase their bottom line. 

Nothing against a shop trying to make money, but not at the expense of a not-for-profit facility that is run by volunteers and that the veloswap is the biggest source of income to help sustain the facility.


----------



## mbaha (Jul 2, 2007)

Who is going? I am going to ride down so I don't come home with three new bikes
-m


----------



## Fender (Feb 26, 2002)

mbaha said:


> Who is going? I am going to ride down so I don't come home with three new bikes
> -m


I am! But then again, I'll be working the event. If you find some bikes you like, I can always store them for you while you go back and grab your car.


----------



## mbaha (Jul 2, 2007)

Fender said:


> I am! But then again, I'll be working the event. If you find some bikes you like, I can always store them for you while you go back and grab your car.


Sweet, will there be bike parking? I'll be riding a surly cross check, dark green with brooks and rack
-m


----------



## Fender (Feb 26, 2002)

mbaha said:


> Sweet, will there be bike parking? I'll be riding a surly cross check, dark green with brooks and rack
> -m


Typically people park their bikes outside the velodrome as in the past people say they "rode in" only to then walk out after somebody offered to buy their bike. 

I would bring a lock just in case.


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

I'm in. I'll be selling off some old . . . er . . . I mean, vintage stuff. 

I, for one, am glad this fixie fad has taken off. Now my 6 and 7 speed stuff seems more valuable!


----------



## bmolloy (Nov 7, 2004)

I felt out of place this year because I did not have any facial piercings or tight jeans. The fixie kids were out in force, buying up all of the old bikes for what I thought were insane prices. I'm going to try to talk my dad and father-in-law out of their old ten speeds (not DA10 - road bikes so old and junky they were called 10 speeds) and see how pretty of a penny I can fetch for them. I might be able to pay for my kids college!

Really though, I think it is cool to see that bikes are showing up in such force in popular culture. the more bikes on the street, the more cities and counties will have to do to provide for cyclist safety. Nothing bad comes from that in my book.


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

bmolloy said:


> I felt out of place this year because I did not have any facial piercings or tight jeans. The fixie kids were out in force, buying up all of the old bikes for what I thought were insane prices.
> 
> Really though, I think it is cool to see that bikes are showing up in such force in popular culture. the more bikes on the street, the more cities and counties will have to do to provide for cyclist safety. Nothing bad comes from that in my book.


I was able to sell most of my jun . . . er . . . vintage parts. I still have a bunch of DA 7410 175mm cranksets. Apparently all the young hipster fixie kids are midgets. A friend of mine sold a nice Fuji Royale with decent Dia Compe (remember them) parts.


----------

